# Wanted: Full Text of Powertrain Warranty - 2014



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

As the title says, I need the full text of the powertrain warranty. Mine runs out next week - I thought I had until November, but I thought wrong. I spent about 1/2 hour searching online for it, but I get is a run around.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> As the title says, I need the full text of the powertrain warranty. Mine runs out next week - I thought I had until November, but I thought wrong. I spent about 1/2 hour searching online for it, but I get is a run around.


Just so you know as we have reported erroneous information but you can still obtain the ALLY Major Guard policy as long as your CRUZE is a 2014 or newer and it has less than sixty (60) thousand miles on it. I might have the warranty info you seek but they don't list part by part coverage


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Just so you know as we have reported erroneous information but you can still obtain the ALLY Major Guard policy as long as your CRUZE is a 2014 or newer and it has less than sixty (60) thousand miles on it. I might have the warranty info you seek but they don't list part by part coverage


I'm past 60,000, but this is what I have so far, copied from another post, but I do not know if it is official. I have about 7 days left on my powertrain warranty and have a boatload of leaks, no codes though. I figured since I have a reliable dealer mechanic to work on it, I would go in armed to the teeth to get what I need done soon.

_Engine coverage includes all internally lubricated parts, engine oil cooling hoses, and lines. Also included are all actuators and electrical components internal to the engine (e.g., Active Fuel Management valve, lifter and oil manifold) cylinder head, block, timing gears, timing chain, timing cover, oil pump/oil pump housing, OHC carriers, _*valve covers*_, oil pan, seals, gaskets, manifolds, flywheel, water pump, harmonic balancer, engine mount, turbocharger, and supercharger. Timing belts are covered until the first scheduled maintenance interval. Exclusions: Excluded from the powertrain coverage are sensors, wiring, connectors, engine radiator, coolant hoses, coolant, and heater core. Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and ends with the thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose. Also excluded is the starter motor, entire pressurized fuel system (in-tank fuel pump, pressure lines, fuel rail(s), regulator, injectors, and return line), as well as the Engine/ Powertrain Control Module and/or module programming._


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

I did that this past March, 1 month before my 5 yr power train warranty ended. I didn't have any codes, but had a leak from the Camshaft solenoids (they discovered this, I thought it was oil pan gasket). I took photos of the leaks and printed it out for them (left pics with them). Also replaced valve cover as it was leaking to. No charge, all covered under warranty. In Canada for what its worth.
Good luck.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

brent769 said:


> I did that this past March, 1 month before my 5 yr power train warranty ended. I didn't have any codes, but had a leak from the Camshaft solenoids (they discovered this, I thought it was oil pan gasket). I took photos of the leaks and printed it out for them (left pics with them). Also replaced valve cover as it was leaking to. No charge, all covered under warranty. In Canada for what its worth.
> Good luck.


Thanks,

This all worked out. They replaced the camshaft sensor seals, the valve cover gasket and the water pump under a special coverage warranty. They also degreased the engine and washed the car to boot.


----------

